# Lindsay Quartet/Beethoven's Rasumovsky Quartets



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm keen to hear the Lindsays with the Rasumovsky quartets.
Can anyone recommend me either of these two recordings? Are they from, respectively, a first and second Lindsays Beethoven cycle - and is either superior?
Thanks!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I heard 59/1, many years ago, and I couldn't tell you which recording. I remember generally liking it but being bothered by the usual Steve Cropper intonation issues.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I personally like their first set because of the energy, but it's true, there are some occasional intonation problems. This is because the Lindsays would rather sit on the edge of their seats and go for it than sit back and play safe. 

The picture on the left is the first set. I don't know for sure which the one on the right is, but from listening on Spotify, it sounds like it's the first set also. 

Their second set from 2002 is more precise in intonation. It's not as go-for-broke energetic, but still, it sounds very good as well.

I wasn't aware of that offering; all three Razumovskys and the Harp for a $10 download. I'm putting it on my wish list.


----------

